# Chuck Eye's



## LarryWolfe (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd never had this cut of steak, but Scotty talks about them all the time and turned me onto them.  I always assumed any cut of meat that was from the chuck was tough, until now.  I rubbed two of them with Wolfe Rub Bold and the other two with kosher salt and black pepper.  Grilled 4 minutes per side and they cut like butter and melted in your mouth!  Very similar to a rib eye, but much cheaper!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 28, 2006)

Man the looks great!!  Going to have to ask for Chuck Eyes next time at the butcher!

I did 2 ribeyes 2 nights ago with that Wolf Rub Bold...man Larry, that has a great flavor!!  For those that haven't tried it...you might want to hit the order button!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 28, 2006)

That's looking killer. I love them tastey little buggers.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

I no see pic  
I see those advertised all the time but thought the same thing.(To tough)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I no see pic
> I see those advertised all the time but thought the same thing.(To tough)



You can't see the pic's?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 28, 2006)

I can


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 28, 2006)

Sweet Larry.  Love the color.  Just the way I like them.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2006)

Great looking steaks Larry. I set the glowing coals as the Desktop Background on my computer...looks sharp.


----------



## john a (Nov 28, 2006)

Those dudes look great, nice and rare.


----------



## Unity (Nov 28, 2006)

Who knew?   

Good lookin', Larry. Thanks for the tip, Scotty.

--John  8)


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks good larry and thanks scotty!! When I go to the super market do I just look for chuck eye or can it be called anything else?

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I can!!
Man those look great Wolfe man. 
Something new to try


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 28, 2006)

Them some good eats Larry. Sometimes they have a ton of fat in them and you have to work on them, but plenty of flavor and always tender.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 28, 2006)

Tried some of them things a few months back and they was outstanding.  Now they was at least Choice and maybe CAB so sure that had something to do with tenderness factor.  Have got a hold of some tough Ribeyes in the select grade. Might also apply to chuck eyes. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 28, 2006)

I always wondered about them steaks.  Now I know what cut I am cooking next time.  Thanks Larry.


----------



## Griff (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if they don't have 'em here or I just never noticed. But I'm going to start looking as I love the taste of chuck. 

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 28, 2006)

They just started marketing "flat iron" chuck steaks out here. Thought they were named after the Flat Irons (rock formation on the west side of the Peoples Republic). They weren't cheap at $6.95./lb when chucks at hovering around five. Might have to try a couple.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2006)

That is the way it works, seems like.

You find a cheap cut of meat and cook it and its good.  Then you tell people about it and the next thing you know it cost as much as the good stuff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 29, 2006)

Even the fat tastes yummy on em.


----------



## Finney (Nov 29, 2006)

I used to buy those years ago.  I remember them being the poor man's steak at the time... not bad for the money, but not great.  Cows and pigs have gotten better over the years though.


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 29, 2006)

Larry,
They are some nice looking steaks.  I always thought that they would be tough.  Ill have to try them out for the wife.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 29, 2006)

Larry stop it I just got on hear and i'm hungry! love the picture very good job.


----------

